# What is that summer bug sound name?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I heard it a few days ago and have always heard it in Toronto all my life here. I always wanted to know what the name of that bug or whatever that makes that whizzing semi weed whacker spin up then spin down sound.

I did a google for 'summer bug sound' and ended up with this. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicada but the that is not the sound I hear. It is a looong sound about 10seconds long.

I think most that have lived in the GTA have heard that sound and I find it normally happens on hot sunny days. Like fry/cook an egg on the hood of a black car crazy hot days.

Thanks in advance for any help. Best if an audio clip can be linked as well.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I do believe it is the cicada, different species may have unique sounds. I saw a dead one on the grass just the other day.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Is there a site with all the species in north america so I can smaple all the sounds? It seems wikipedia is the one that I can find right now.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.insectsingers.com/100th_meridian_cicadas/


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Carmen.

I think this is it. Still checking all of them.



> Genus Beameria Davis, 1934


EDIT:

Hmmm... sounding more like that high pitch whining wizzing sound here http://www.insectsingers.com/100th_...eocicada_hieroglyphica_johannis_candidate.mp3


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It is the cicada


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

a good indicator to narrow down the species(?) of cicada is to could back 17 years. however, some species are every 13 years I believe? this is my favourite sound of summer. growing up in the country/suburbs of london, ontario we heard this all the time <3


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

The cicada species in Toronto is _Tibicen canicularis_. It has a lifespan of 1 to 2 years (they're still prime numbers, but not as cool as 7-, 13- or 17-year cicadas).

If you like cicadas, look at Cicada Mania for information about the different kinds.


----------

